

The Cool Riddles Project - hliaskal
http://e-riddles.blogspot.com/

======
ColinWright
I'm on a train with no wifi and poor 3G reception, but I've had a quick look.
You do know these aren't riddles, don't you? They are puzzles. There's a
difference.

Having said that - good luck. I literally know hundreds of these, and a raw
collection is pretty pointless - I'd love to see how you intend to organise
these.

Consider also the paradox of choice. I would expect that most visitors will be
overwhelmed and bounce.

The design is not to my personal taste, and nearly unusable on my mobile. I
have no idea how big the site is so far, because it's impossible to navigate
on this device.

So there's some quick feedback. It's an interesting challenge, and I wish you
luck!

